# Pictures needed



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Guys post of some pictures of both good and bad hunts. There has been way to much crap flung the last couple of days.










Trapper with his first band.










A nice teal










My dog Hoss the Wonder Dog


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

beautiful greenwing, my favorite duck i think the drakes r beautiful. the wood duck is a close second. thaks for the picture


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

A wet and cold weekend to camp. But awesome none-the-less.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Some pics from last year[ img]http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix/23519_n505697458_1241896_1036_edited_1.jpg[/img]


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

My only morning out. Had thick fog. Got a few.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the pics!!! :beer:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Good Night from a little slough








Junior Waiting 








Took these two guys out on there first decoy duck hunt, needless to say they are hooked now.


----------



## bageltime123 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Here are a Few of The Many Good Hunts So Far this Year its been Crazy but they are getting a little smarter now Cant Wait For them to Move Down!!! Good Hunting


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

bighunter

Is that van modified into an enclosed trailer???


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

TL1FAAT said:


> bighunter
> 
> Is that van modified into an enclosed trailer???


thats what i was wondering too, lol. that would be epic.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

The van is classic!!!! :lol:


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are pictures from several of my hunts from early teal season! regular season starts this weekend, can't wait enjoy!
The first 6 are from Labor Day Weekend 
Opening Day - My Cousin, Brother, and I - Limit of 12








Limit (my dog) on a retrieve








2nd Day - Me, My Brother, and Cousin - Another Limit of 12








Sread








3rd Day - Just my Cousin and I - Limit of 8








Limit on another retrieve








Hunted an Evening with some buddies and met new ones along the way - shot 15








The last several pics are from several evening hunts with Limit and my MoMarsh! Shot our limit eveytime out!
























Last Hunt of Early Teal Season, my favorite Pic!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Good pics and nice looking dog!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

here are couple from wyoming.















that first one is a picture of a friend and his daughter, she has been begging to duck hunt for a year now and is only 7. we are going to have to set up a little 20 ga. for her, she wants to shoot the ducks too now! there is hope for the future after all.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix/13849_****_PETA_1.jpg


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------

